# Husbands doing lawn work



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

I lost my sh!t watching this video. So funny.

https://youtu.be/H7dKO8KxAIg

Do I send this to my wife before or after I ask her permission to drop a bunch of money on a reel mower? I only have 1 mower right now, video might make me look good.


----------



## Justmatson (Apr 4, 2020)

&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;

&#128175;% Bang on!


----------



## Ngilbe36 (Jul 23, 2020)

Ouch, thats close to home.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

this is outrageous! we are NOT suppose to say these things out loud.


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

Waiting for a followup video from a female TLF member addressing some important questions:

Is this video fair? 
Can females be just as into lawn care as us dudes?


----------



## BadDogPSD (Jul 9, 2020)

Too funny!


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

Omg amazing. I'll see which "look" I get from the wife 

When she saw the July water bill...oh this hits home.


----------



## Dieseldan9 (Aug 18, 2020)

My daughter got a kick out of it for sure.

News flash... I do Alot of what they show in the video!?


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

Needs more drone play and yelling about mower maintenance but overall highly accurate :lol:


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

davegravy said:


> Waiting for a followup video from a female TLF member addressing some important questions:
> 
> Is this video fair?
> Can females be just as into lawn care as us dudes?


@Ware do you know how many female TLF members there are?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@Thejarrod there are a few.

I don't know how many registered members are female, but Google Analytics is able to identify gender and age demographics for a subset of the site's visitors (about 30%) because of certain browser settings. The breakdown of those ~30% identifiable users over the last 30 days is about 78% male and 22% female.

That's actually higher than I expected. For comparison, YouTube says my channel audience is 99.5% male. I thought it would be closer to that number.


----------

